# Jotul 404 is this worth the 850?



## MillHeat (Jan 25, 2011)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/for/2169349852.html
I know its rare. But is the price right? Whats your thoughts.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2011)

It is in good condition and if the ad is true, very low mileage. For a stove like this the price depends on how much you want it. I also see the same stove on ebay and there are several 404 wanted ads around the country on craigslist. You appear to be closest, so your decision. Show up with $800 tomorrow and you may take it. Snooze and you might lose. 

That said, what is most important is will it fit your needs and give you great pleasure. Only you can answer that. I have no idea how good a stove this turned out to be. If you are looking for a practical small cook stove then there may be other alternatives.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 25, 2011)

Craigslist is all about the low ball. He wants $850, you need to offer $600. If you can get it for $700 - $750 I would do it. You would have that stove for the next 50 years. That is how I got my stove on Craigslist. They wanted $700 I offered $400 I got it for $550.


----------



## MillHeat (Jan 25, 2011)

Well we are doing a country style kitchen. Our kitchen is 25x 20 so I will have room for it in there. Since
we will have wall ovens that are hidden behind cabinets and a stove that is in a island. I wanted something that would last a long
time and would continue the look we wanted. I know this would fit the bill. Its just I didn't know if its worth the price.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2011)

Only you can decide whether this is a good value and fit for your home. There are compact options like the Baker's oven and Esse Ironheart, Heartland Sweethart or the Deva 100. 

http://www.woodstoves.net/bakersoven2.htm
http://www.woodstoves.net/esse/woodcooker.htm
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/htswthrt.htm
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/hsdeva100.htm


----------



## afptl (Jan 25, 2011)

that stove is awesome!!   didn't know Jotul made that!  A bakers choice is also a good wood cookstove.  I would look at that at least online before I decided.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 25, 2011)

If you do end up getting one, please do a better floor protection plan than the one in those pics. ;-)


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 25, 2011)

Buying depends on what you want to do with it. If you are buying it to heat, you room will be about all the stove can handle and you will be loading it all the time. If you want it to cook, maybe... There are better choices, but it sounds like you already have cooking surfaces and appliances. If you are buying it as an investment, find a very nice Old Cast Iron Stove and stay in the same price range and you may not lose too much when you sell it. I don't care what people say, demand drives the price of older stoves and appliances.


----------



## mooersrealty (Jan 30, 2014)

Definitely worth it. Have one and it is a honey, so efficient and don't let the small size fool you. Of the *404 Jotul cookstove from Norway*! Will never sell the one I have, seen in action, depend on.


----------

